# MS Security Essentials. What's it doing?



## DaveDoesIT (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi All,

I have been a zonealarm fan for many years but am sick of the constant "offers" it now pops up, so yesterday I used the "cpes-clean" to remove it and installed MS Security Essentials.

Essentials does not seem to be doing anything. Using the default settings, it has allowed internet and network traffic in and out without checking with me for permissions. I have not been asked to allow Firefox or Thunderbird to access the internet. Nor has it quibbled when a program I wrote myself that checks my email servers, accesses the servers. I can understand it may have pre-allowed for Firefox and Thunderbird, but there is no way it would know about my mail server program.

I get the impression not a lot is going on.

Can someone please guide me here?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

MSE is just anti-virus/anti-spyware. There's no firewall.


----------



## DaveDoesIT (Sep 19, 2010)

*Best free firewall*

Hi All,

What's the currently best preferred free firewall? I have just dumped zonealarm and am looking for a replacement.

Thanks


----------



## DaveDoesIT (Sep 19, 2010)

JMPC said:


> MSE is just anti-virus/anti-spyware. There's no firewall.


Thanks, for the reply, but it also activated the MS firewall which had been shut down when Installed zonealarm in 2007. I assumed that since MSE asked if I wanted to activate the Windows Firewall, it was included as part of the protection process.

I have checked and the Windows firewall is active, but no intervention. I have just posted for advice on the currently preferred free firewalls.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The windows firewall is a pretty stripped down firewall. It may ask when a new application tries to access the internet but I've never seen it doesn't ask for everything.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you are talking about Vista, just use MS built in firewall.

BG


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

unless it is letting through nasties, then it is doing its job whether or not it asks you for permission. The biggie about mse and windows firewall is it is integrated with your operating system, more so than the others. Some of the disadvantages of the free third party utilities is they may not autoscan, they may not autoupdate, they may have ads, they may have to be taught your habits...In otherwords, most require some sort of user interaction. This is where mse has the advantage - you install it, then forget about it. 

I use it on my windows computers and so far, no nasties. I do run other scans every so often for a second opinion. MSE is not perfect but there/s not one protection utility that is. Some might work better than others based on what is on your computer and your online habits. 

Are you having some sort of problem or does it just seemed to be too easy for it to work?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*DaveDoesIT* - I have merged your other Thread here, Title is 'Best free firewall', there's no need to create a Thread with the similar concern. 

I see that you are being assisted.


----------

